# Purpose of HDMI on Stereo Receiver?



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

Hi i have this stereo receiver "Pioneer VSX 519V-K AV" http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CC0Q8wIwAg#

it has HDMI "In's" and "Outs" what exactly can i do with these? and also it has an HDMI repeater, what can i do with that?

last question, idk if it's possible but it's kind of annoying having my PS3 hooked up to the optical audio out and it's labeled "CD-R/Tape" on the front panel when i switch to it, is there anyway to change the names of the input so it says "PS3" or "TV" or "Wii" ect..

Thanks in advanced


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Most TVs are limited on HDMI inputs so having them go through the receiver lets you use a single input and let the receiver manage what source it feeds on.

The only way to change the name is if the receiver supports it. Some do and some don't.


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

thanks for your reply, ahh i see im gonna test them out tomorrow morning, and yea unfortunately my receiver doesn't have the option to change the input name, by any chance would you know of any that are able to change the name?


----------

